# Stuck at "Welcome, Powering Up"



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a Thomson UK stand alone TiVo running 2.5.5-01-1-023 

I have recently restored an image to a new harddrive (40Gb FUJITSU MPG3409AT), using mfstools.

Once I place the drive back into the thomson box, it just hangs at the Welcome, Powering Up screen.

I have reset the CMOS, and even changed the CMOS battery.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Check the jumpers on the drive.


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

I've tried with the jumper at master, and without the jumper altogether.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Ok - does it work with the original drive? 

What tools did you use & what commands to create/restore the backup?


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

1. Jumper Drive to Master.
2. Make sure that the drive cable is connected the right way round on both drive and motherboard.
3. Make sure that drive spins up.
4. Try putting drive to one connerctor, then the other.
5. Buy a new IDE cable and try that.

If none of this works then the backup/restore did not complete properly.


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

The original drive failed, which is why I'm having to create a completely new drive.

The drive spins up on power up.

Diefferent IDE cables produce the same effect - the Tivo IDE cable works in a different PC - I have no other IDE cables that would fit the tivo though - there appears to be an extra pin.

Choosing the slave or master cable connection makes no difference either.

I used the following to restore the image:

```
# /usr/lib/mfstools/mfstool restore -i /home/ftp/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
```
Which gave me the following:

```
Starting restore
Uncompressed backup size: 1031 megabytes
Restoring 1031 of 1031 megabytes (100.00%) (69.32% compression)
Cleaning up restore.  Please wait a moment.
Restore done!
```
pdisk gives the following:

```
# /usr/lib/pdisk/pdisk -l
pdisk: No valid block 1 on '/dev/hda'

Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/hdb'
 #:                type name                     length   base     ( size )
 1: Apple_partition_map Apple                        63 @ 1
 2:               Image Bootstrap 1                4096 @ 64       (  2.0M)
 3:               Image Kernel 1                   4096 @ 4160     (  2.0M)
 4:                Ext2 Root 1                   262144 @ 8256     (128.0M)
 5:               Image Bootstrap 2                4096 @ 270400   (  2.0M)
 6:               Image Kernel 2                   4096 @ 274496   (  2.0M)
 7:                Ext2 Root 2                   262144 @ 278592   (128.0M)
 8:                Swap Linux swap               131072 @ 540736   ( 64.0M)
 9:                Ext2 /var                     262144 @ 671808   (128.0M)
10:                 MFS MFS application region  1048576 @ 933952   (512.0M)
11:                 MFS MFS media region       76194816 @ 1982528  ( 36.3G)
12:          Apple_Free Extra                   1886080 @ 78177344 (920.9M)

Device block size=512, Number of Blocks=80063424 (38.2G)
DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0
```


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

I had to use tivopart in order to mount /dev/hdb4 (which bootpage showed to be the boot partition)

```
# mount -o rw /dev/hdb4 /mnt/hdb4
mount: special device /dev/hdb4 does not exist
# /usr/lib/repart/src/tivopart r /dev/hdb -v
revalidating /dev/hdb1: success
revalidating /dev/hdb2: success
revalidating /dev/hdb3: success
revalidating /dev/hdb4: success
revalidating /dev/hdb5: success
revalidating /dev/hdb6: success
revalidating /dev/hdb7: success
revalidating /dev/hdb8: success
revalidating /dev/hdb9: success
revalidating /dev/hdb10: success
revalidating /dev/hdb11: success
revalidating /dev/hdb12: success
# mount -o rw /dev/hdb4 /mnt/hdb4
#
```
I have also added the line *runideturbo=false* to /mnt/hdb4/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit (after backing it up).


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Did you boot in byteswapped mode when you did the restore?

Otherwise, I can't see anything obviously wrong there, but if the TiVo won't boot then maybe the boot sector is trashed?

Try MakeTiVoBootable and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

The drive is definitely byteswapped - more /proc/ide/hdb/settings gives

```
name                    value           min             max             mode
----                    -----           ---             ---             ----
bswap                   1               0               1               r
```
Running * /usr/lib/mfstools/MakeTiVoBootable -d /dev/hdb --pk 3 --ak 6 --bp root=/dev/hda4* gives me

```
MakeTiVoBootable Version 0.00.1b

WARNING!!!

This program could damage your hard drives on your PC

About to modify the drive connected to /dev/hdb, Are you sure? (Y/N) Y

#
```
and takes me back to the command prompt.

Is there a flag for verbose output, or is that all I'm going to see?


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

Oops - I should have said that it is still hanging at "Welcome, Powering Up".

The drive is spinning up still.

If I were to start from scratch, what should my steps be?

Should I reformat any of the partitions, or even completely remove the partitions and reformat with one big partition? If so, which filesystem - ext2?

Could there be a problem with the image I'm using? (I'm fairly sure there isn't, as others have reported success with it).

Could this just be a hardware problem on the motherboard, in which case, can I look forward to a hefty repair bill.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Borris said:


> The drive is definitely byteswapped


That could be your problem.

You don't need to boot in byteswapped mode to do a restore - only if you want to modify the partitions. I thought I read somewhere that MFSTools was intelligent about byteswapping, but maybe that's not the case.

I'd redo the restore without byteswapping and see if that fixes it.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

From what I remember, MFSTOOLS does the byteswapping internally which is why I had my new drive on hda when I did my last upgrade.

HTH

Mike


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

So, effectively, I've been booting the drive(s) byteswapped by default (via the grub loader), only to restore them byteswapped the other way?

D'oh!

I'll try booting without passing the bswap parameter, restoring the image again and see if that flys.

Thanks both for your help (and for not saying the words mother, board and failure in the same sentence).


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

This is becoming more and more fun.

My new drive (40gb fujitsu) is now borked - typically enough, after continual swapping IDE cables (sometimes with a little too mu frustration-driven haste), I've snapped one of the connector pins.

Luckily, it's the reset pin, so it may work as a small additional drive in another rig, but I'm not sure Tivo will be happy with it.

Instead, I restored an image to a 160Gb WD drive (1 partition, formatted to NTFS, only ever booted once as secondary slave, into XP no less).

I booted it non-byteswapped, and ran the mfstool restore command (with the -Bzpx flag to expand, zero and force byteswapping).

Plugged it into the Tivo - Bingo - all happy and shiny proper Tivo menu screens.

The next stage was to start adding software (cachecard, tivoweb etc...)

However, no tivo partitions were recognised using pdisk, even after running tivopart - neither byteswapped nor non-byteswapped.

So I reformatted the disk as ext2 using mkfs, re-restored, installed the software - all partitions recognised correctly, placed back into the Tivo and nothing - blank screen, not even powering up, although the disk was spinning away like a dervish.

Any suggestions for the next course of action?

I'm assuming that reformatting to NTFS, then restoring the images would at least give me a workable Tivo, albeit with no software.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

With a 160GB disk you are using the LBA48 CD aren't you ?

Personally I find that the LBA48 CD works fine for backup/restore and copykern, 
but to access the TiVo partitions on a PC, I boot from the cachecard install CD.


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

Glesgie said:


> With a 160GB disk you are using the LBA48 CD aren't you ?
> 
> Personally I find that the LBA48 CD works fine for backup/restore and copykern,
> but to access the TiVo partitions on a PC, I boot from the cachecard install CD.


I don't use any CDs at all (not having any optical drives) - I boot into Ubuntu 5.04, d/l the source for the various apps and compile it locally.

That being said, I think that the source for mfstools would have been the same as that used in the LBA48 kernel (I'm guessing, however).


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I don't think the source for MFStools is available, I think TiVo had a word with Tiger (its author) and is only available as binary in versions 1,2 and 3, which is why it is supplied on a suitable boot CD.


----------



## Borris (Feb 19, 2005)

Ian_m said:


> I don't think the source for MFStools is available, I think TiVo had a word with Tiger (its author) and is only available as binary in versions 1,2 and 3, which is why it is supplied on a suitable boot CD.


Or as a precompiled binary in a gzipped bundle from here


----------

